# First Fight



## achilles95 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had my first fight, and got killed. Here's why:

- I was too wild. I threw blind punches at my opponent whether an opportunity presented itself or not.

- I let my guard down when attacking

- My footwork was awkward


----------



## oldnovice (Jun 16, 2007)

Achilles95,

Even the top pros in Western Boxing, Muay Thai, etc. lost fights somewhere along the line.

It sounds like you've done some pretty good self-assessment, in terms of what you did wrong.

Learning to relax, when you're in there with someone that's trying to take you out, only comes with more experience. Maybe tougher sparring sessions leading to your next fight would help in that regard, depending on what your trainer thinks. Getting that first bout under your belt, may also play a part, in being more relaxed in the ring.

Shadowboxing with light weights, or 16 oz. + gloves, while watching yourself in a mirror, might be helpful in keeping your hands up more, as will being mindful of it in sparring. Your footwork will develop as you train longer.

If fighting is in your blood, and you want to continue competing, don't get down on yourself, and work hard on those weak areas you've already identified. Good training, and good luck, my friend!


----------



## Tames D (Jun 16, 2007)

Hey dude, you may have been killed but you didn't lose. You learned some things.


----------



## searcher (Jun 16, 2007)

Condition, condition, condition.

That is the only thing that ever helped me.   In my early fighting days I had noodle legs and it made everything suffer.   Keep working hard and you will be tough guy to be in the future.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 16, 2007)

Well at least you went to your first fight and it sounds like you learned a few thing so all in all you won.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 19, 2007)

It sounds to me as if you know what you need to work on for next time. Try not to beat yourself up for what you "coulda, woulda, shoulda, done." It's a learning process. It also shows that you're willing to learn. 

I know a few pro fighters that aren't willing to admit that they need to work on anything after a loss.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 19, 2007)

It is great looking in hindsight and seeing what you did wrong and using the experience as a learning tool. Many people often forget or minimize the other part of that important tool. What did you do right? This should also be analyzed and learned from.

Brian King


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2007)

You have my respect for taking a fight and getting in the ring. You would be surprised how many people take a fight then back out sometimes they tell us beforehand other times they just don't turn up to fight. Turning up and fighting makes you a winner to start with. You have also learned valuable points that will help you win your next fight. Remember as someone once said if you don't lose now and again you ain't fighting the right opponents! Well done and good luck for the next one, keep us informed please?


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jun 20, 2007)

For me it would be a victory to accumulate enough guts to step in.  Congrats!  Keep your dukes up!


----------



## Drag'n (Jul 4, 2007)

Good on you for getting in there dude!
Don't worry too much about the loss. I lost my first 3 fights in a row before I got used to the adrenalin rush, and started winning.
Use it to fuel your desire to improve and overcome your weaknesses and 1 day you'll look back and laugh at it.
Some guys who have promise will drop out after loosing a fight just because they can't deal with it. A sad waste.
Hang in there. Its a journey of learning.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 4, 2007)

Congratulations on competing!  The next time around you will be a little more relaxed and that will help tremendously.  Remember to be in tip top shape as conditioning is always critical.  Also make sure that your manager/coach matches you well against your opponents.  This is even more critical because every fight needs to be equal skill wise or in your favor if you plan on pursuing this professionally.  Slowly step up the competition level so that you are never truly mismatched.  Good luck.


----------



## K831 (Jul 16, 2007)

The above post makes a great point. Next time you will be more relaxed. The mistakes you listed are pretty much the exact same mistakes most people make the first few times they fight, trained or not. They flail, which in turn puts them off balance. It comes as a result of being scared or overly anxious. 

I noticed when I first started snowboarding, that the first time I would launch a big cliff or jump I would be a little scared and as a result I would kinda chuck myself and flail in the air. Then I would crash and realize that, hey, that hurt but I am okay. The next time I come to the cliff, off I go much more relaxed, and as a result, much more control.

First fights are usually the same - you will be more relaxed next time, and more controlled. Of course that's the situation that gets a lot of fighters into picking fights; the more you do it for real, the better you get.


----------



## warxjournal (Aug 14, 2007)

i myself am a few months into my training and cannot wait to fight. win, lose or draw, im going into it with a heart full of determination when i get to it .youre at the point that ive been dreaming of my entire life, so dont feel so bad. just do your best.


----------



## Boomer (Aug 15, 2007)

What kind of fight did you have? 

WTG getting in there.  The true measure of a warrior is how readily he returns from defeat.  Good luck in your future endeavors


----------

